
Show HN: I love Free Games so I made a platform to track them - ldobreira
https://www.gamerpower.com
======
zzo38computer
I merely get the message "Permission denied".

~~~
ldobreira
"Permission denied" where?

~~~
zzo38computer
This is the entire HTML code of the document of the root page:

    
    
      <!-- Head -->
      <html><head><title>Error</title></head><body>Permission denied!</body></html>

